
Return on Investment for Digital Tokens Hasn’t Been That Good - petethomas
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-10-17/digital-token-returns-prove-fleeting-after-euphoria-wears-off
======
sharemywin
to me ICOs seemed like buying gift cards at a store that hasn't been built
yet.

